# Complete Manaual Of Expedition 10.1



## محمود حازم عياد (5 أغسطس 2007)

مرفق لكم أعزائى الزملاء MANAUAL ل EXPEDETION 10.1 كامل أرجو أن يحوز الأعجاب
و الرابط الخاص بة

http://www.4shared.com/file/21389981/ce4b7948/documentation.html

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ابوسعاد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز مهندس محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر لكم جهودكم المستمرة لافادة اخوانك وبصدق اقولها لك جزاك الله خير ما جزا معلم عن علمه


----------



## ابوسعاد (5 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الحبيب مهندس محمود
اكرر شكري على المرفق القيم وارجو لو كان في استطاعتكم رفع البرنامج نفسه مع خالص شكري وتحياتي


----------



## maseer (6 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر عالكتاب وبارك الله جهودك وأضم صوتي للأخ ابو سعاد ونطلب البرنامج على رابط شغال


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
أشكر لكم هذة الكلمات وهذا الدعاء 
بالنسبة للبرنامج فهو على عدد 2 أسطوانة أى حجمة كبير جدا" وكذلك عندى مشكلة بسيطة فى عمل setup للبرنامج سأحاول التغلب عليها ثم بعد ذلك أبحث عن كيفية تحميل هذا البرنامج الضخم واللة المستعان
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعبي1 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمود حازم
مشكلة التنصيب للبرنامج هي مشكلة شائعة
حيث يطلب البرنامج ال CD2 حيث يطلب برنامج في هذا ال CD 
ولكن دون جدوى
والبرنامج للتنزيل موجودة الوصلات في عدة مواقع
منها
http://www.absba.org/vb/showthread.php?p=4236099


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (8 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الكريم
م / محمود عياد
تحيه طيبه وبعد
اشكرك على اخلاصك فى خدمه زملائك وزكاه العلم اخراجه
جزاك الخير الكثير 
م / محمد رمضان


----------



## bolbol (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الزغبي 
للأسف قمت بوضع الحل هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58251

أخي العزيز في السي دي الثاني ستجد البرنامج sql الذي تتحدث عنه ولكن 7.03 قم بتثبيته أولاً سيسئلك عن السيريال لا تضعه وكمل التثبيت عادى
بعد التثبيت ستجد في نفس السي دي update لل sql 7 حتى يصبح sql 7.04 وغالباً سيكون إسم الفولدر 704upgrade قم بتثبيته
ثم بعد ذلك إذهب لتثبيت ال expedition

ولكن للأسف و كأن لا أحد يقرأ فالجميع إستمر في الرد كأن المشاركة غير موجودة أساساً


----------



## dreams2010 (17 أغسطس 2007)

بعد التحية
شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم الجبارة 
بالنسبة لتعليق الاخ bolbol انا عملت زي ما انتا قلت بالظبط و بردة نفس الرسالة 
اللي بتقول ادخل سي دي 2 عشان SQL Anywhere 7.04 مع العلم انا نزلتو بنفس الطريقة
اللي انت تفضلت وشرحتها فرجاء من السادة المهندسين المساعدة في هذا الموضوع 
شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 أغسطس 2007)

الأخbolbol نفس الذى قالة dreams2000 حدث عندى ونفس الطلب بأدخال سى دى 2
عشان SQL Anywhere 7.04 رغم أننا قمنا بعمل setup لة من الأسطوانة الأولى
لآخر مرة و أرجو ألا أكون مزعج أذا أمكن عمل نموذج مثل تنصيب بريمافيرا 5 الرائع 
الموجود فى الملتقى مع قبول شكرى 
 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## bolbol (23 أغسطس 2007)

إخواني الأعزاء
أول حاجة عايزكم تعرفوها
إن لما يقولكم السيريال مش موجود قوله ok
برضه
ولو قالك تاني قوله ok
اللي حيعمله إنه حينزل ملفات بس مش كل الملفات
ولما في السي دي التاني وداخل الفولدر704upgrade
حتلاقي حاجتين
الحاجة الأولى فولدر إسمه ebf3519 قم بتثبيته أولاً
ثم قم بتثبيت ما داخل الفولدر 704upgrade
وعلشان محدش يفتكر إني بأضحك عليكم مرفق هذه الصورة
وعلى فكرة الطريقة دي مش موجودة في حتة ولا حتى المنتديات الأجنبية اللي حطة لينكات البرنامج أساساً واللي فيها لسه بيسألوا عن طريقة تثبيته





ووصلتلها بعد التجربة وقراءه مشاكل التثبيت
المشكلة الحقيقية هي أن هذا الإصدار web based يعني لازم يكون فيه نت وحتى الأيقونة بتاعة البرنامج حتلاقي ليها نفس شكل الweb browser اللي بتستخدمه


----------



## bolbol (23 أغسطس 2007)

أما المشكلة اللي موجودة عند أخي محمود حازم
هو أن البرنامج يحتاج sql 7.04
النسخة اللي موجودة على الroot للسي دي الثاني هي sql 7.03 وهي لازم تثبتها الأول وبعدين تثبت الupgrade 7.04 وبعدين تثبت الباتش بتاع 7.04


----------



## صابر دياب (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراُ جميعاً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mhmdmkrm (7 أبريل 2008)

أرجو تحديث الرابط لأنه لا يعمل و يبدو أن وصلت متأخرا جدا و لكن إعذرنى يا أخ محمود
إنت عارف المواصلات فى مصر عامله إزاى
محمد مكرم


----------



## koko mata (8 أبريل 2008)

أرجو تحديث الرابط لأنه لا يعمل


----------



## Jamal (8 أبريل 2008)

*files not found*



الزعبي1 قال:


> الأخ محمود حازم
> مشكلة التنصيب للبرنامج هي مشكلة شائعة
> حيث يطلب البرنامج ال CD2 حيث يطلب برنامج في هذا ال CD
> ولكن دون جدوى
> ...



file not found


----------



## هاجر محمد (8 أبريل 2008)

*الرابط الخاص بالكتاب لايعمل*

الرابط الخاص بالكتاب لايعمل


----------



## mooody44 (10 أبريل 2008)

*مشكلة التنصيب للبرنامج*

مشكلة التنصيب للبرنامج
حيث يطلب البرنامج ال Cd2 حيث يطلب برنامج في هذا ال Cd
ولكن دون جدوى


----------



## koko mata (11 أبريل 2008)

من لديه مشكلة التنصيب للبرنامج

يرجى تحديدها بالضبط وبإذن الله سأقوم بحلها

ولمنتدانا جزيل الشكر


----------



## هاجر محمد (21 أبريل 2008)

*رجاء خاص*

مرفق لكم أعزائى الزملاء MANAUAL ل EXPEDETION 10.1 كامل أرجو أن يحوز الأعجاب
و الرابط الخاص بة

http://www.4shared.com/file/21389981...mentation.html

محمود حازم عياد
رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء اعادة ارسال الرابط لانه لايعمل


----------



## هاجر محمد (21 أبريل 2008)

رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء اعادة ارسال الرابط لانه لايعمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 أبريل 2008)

*تحديث الرابط*

اليكم أعزائى تحديث رابط COMPLELTE MANUAL OF EXPEDITION 10.1
أرجو من الأخوه اللذين يطلبون تحميل البرنامج أن يقبلوا عذرى هذه الأيام حيث أننى فى غاية الأنشغال والبرنامج ضخم جدا" على 2 أسطوانة فأرجو المعذرة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/45200668/964c5125/documentation.html


----------



## mhmdmkrm (24 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر يا محمود باشا
و ربنا ينفعنا بيك و بعلمك
و يجازيك خير 
آمين


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكبير ونحن مقدرين مسئولياتك الجمة ولا يجب ابدا ان تعتذر فنحن ابنائك الذين عودتهم ان تعطيهم بلا حدود لذلك كانو طامعين دائما بكرمك وبالطبع نحن مقدرون انه عندما تسمح ظروفك فمؤكد انك لن تتردد فى رفع البرنامج
ابنك المخلص تامر المصرى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 أبريل 2008)

عزيزى تامر 
يعلم الله أننى أحبك فى الله ويشرفنى كثيرا" أن تكون أبنى 000 بارك الله لك فى شبابك وعلمك وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى طلب حسب أمكانياتى المتواضعه 000 ما زلت حتى اليوم أقوم بعمل البرامج المبدئيه وأمامى تقريبا" أسبوع لوضعها فى صوره نهائيه لبدء المناقشه مع أطراف العمل وخاصة" ملاك المشروع و الأستشاريين و مقاولى المشروع الرئيسين مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمد م السيد (30 أبريل 2008)

bolbol قال:


> الأخ الزغبي
> للأسف قمت بوضع الحل هنا
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58251
> ...


الأخ الفاضل حاولت كما قلت ولم يحدث شئ مازل يطلب ال سى رى رقم 2 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (30 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much
best wishes


----------



## هاجر محمد (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## omda4wady (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني 
انا اخوكم صاحب كتاب الاكسبديشن في قطاع المقاولات المتوفر على المنتدى
ارغب في نسخة من البرنامج لاستكمال مسيرة الكتاب على النسخة الجديدة
م عماد حامد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جدا*

الى اخى مهندس / محمود حاذم عياد كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة السنة الهجرية 
رجاء تجديد الرابط الخاص بالملف التعليمى للبرنامج حيث من الواضح وصولى متاخر جدا حيث لم احصل على كتب لهذا البرنامج ووجدت ضالتى فى موضوعك وقد ارفقت قبل ذلك كتاب باللغة العربية فى احد مواضييع لشخص ما ولم احملة حيث اننى افضل الكتب الانجليزية لانها تعم المعرفة الكاملة بها
وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم​


----------

